# expédition / copie



## neskita

Hola, compañeros:

Tengo una duda en cuanto a la diferencia semántica de dos términos en francés: son EXPÉDITION y COPIE.  Ambas, según el contexto, pueden traducirse por "copia", pero a buen seguro hay alguna diferencia de matiz que no logro encontrar.

Alguno de ustedes me puede echar una mano?

Agradecida de antemano!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola neskita.
Estas dos palabras no se traducen igual:

"Expédition" es envío/expedición, remesa,...
"Copie" es copia.

¿Nos puedes dar más datos por favor para entender el contexto?


----------



## atomium

En español EXPEDITION es expedición que quiere decir esto:

* 1.     * f. Acción y efecto de expedir.* 
2.     * f. Excursión para realizar una empresa en punto distante. _Expedición militar, naval, científica._
* 3.     * f. Conjunto de personas que la realizan.
* 4.     * f. Excursión colectiva a alguna ciudad o lugar con un fin científico, artístico o deportivo.


Copie es Copia.


No tiene nada que ver una palabra con a otra.


Un cordial saludo
Francisco


----------



## neskita

Lamento informaros que en el diccionario LE PETIT ROBERT (ed.1995), en el punto II.1. dice literalmente: _Copie littérale d'un acte ou d'un jugement.= ampliation, copie, double._

Y el contexto en el que se encuentran incluídos ambos términos es el siguiente:
"L'acquéreur déposera aux fins d'inscription une *expédition *des présentes au Bureau de la Conservation de la Propriété Foncière, assortie d'une *copie *de la convention Cadre..."

Gracias nuevamente!!!!


----------



## atomium

Hola Neskita.

En español y en España no tiene nada que ver una palabra con la otra, en francés como tu dices puede ser que si, pero aquí no.


Un cordial saludo
Francisco


----------



## GURB

En derecho *expédition*, según le definición de Neskita corresponde a *compulsa*. A veces se traduce simplemente por _copia legal.
_*compulsa**.*
* 1.     * f. Acción y efecto de compulsar.
* 2.     * f._ Der._ Copia de un documento cotejada con su original._ In DRAE_


----------



## Gévy

Hola Neskita:

Tienes toda la  razón, es un término jurídico:

_DR._  Copie littérale d'un acte, d'un jugement. _Délivrer, signer des expéditions._  (Fuente: CNRTL)


Copie es un término más general, puede serlo de cualquier cosa y no tiene por qué ser compulsada. L'expédition, sí.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## neskita

Et voilà!!!!  Lo habéis conseguido! 

Muchísimas gracias por vuestras aclaraciones que me ayudan a aprender un poquito más cada día.

Bisous!


----------



## SUICO

Salut,
Ceci vient à la fin d un procès verbal de Luxemburg:

*** Hilo dividido. Norma 10
Gévy (moderadora)

Signé:xxxx

Le receveur/signé/ xxx
*POUR EXPEDITION CONFORME*


Mi traducción:

xx
El recaudador/ firmado/xxx
*Para copia conforme (de conformidad)???*

Espero que alguien me pueda centrar un poquito, 
Gracias de antemano y slds,


----------



## Tina.Irun

"Pour expédition conforme" se puede traducir por: "copia legalizada".
Más propuestas en texto adjunto:
http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:K7P-s-RlPaUJ:www.proz.com/kudoz/french_to_spanish/law_patents/372465-pour_exp%25E9dition_conforme.html+%22pour+exp%C3%A9dition+conforme%22+espa%C3%B1ol&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=es

nota: día y mes en singular.


----------



## SUICO

Woooww... mil gracias a las dos, me es de total utilidad
G R A C I A S !


----------



## lema

Quelle-est la différence entre "expédition conforme" et "copie certifiée conforme"?

merci beaucoup


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Lema:

Ta question serait plus appropriée dans le forum Français seulement.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
_expédition_ est beaucoup plus restrictif que _copie_; c'est exclusivement la copie d'un acte ou d'un jugement, _la copia_ _legalizada_ en espagnol ou parfois _la compulsa_.
*Pour expédition conforme= conforme con el original* suffira.


----------



## lema

merci GURB!!


----------



## VRF

Et alors, cuando al final de un acta aparece la mención "pour expédition", comment la traduire?

¿"para compulsada" o directamente "copia compulsada"?


----------



## Tina.Irun

VRF said:


> Et alors, cuando al final de un acta aparece la mención "pour expédition", comment la traduire?
> 
> ¿"para compulsada" o directamente "copia compulsada"?


Hola:
Ver este hilo sobre el tema: http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...pia&cd=1&hl=es&ct=clnk&gl=es&client=firefox-a


----------



## VRF

Muchas gracias, Tina. Me despistó el hecho de que se omitiera "conforme", pero si es lo mismo, pues ya está "copia conforme al original", o casi "copia conforme" así la traducción es más literal y no me pillo los dedos, jeje


----------



## noroeme

¿y qué pasa cuando la mención "pour expédition conforme" aparece en el *original *de un documento? En este caso, la encuentro en un diploma de bac...
En mi opinión, no sería "copia", puesto que es el original..... y me quedo sin palabras para traducirla...
Me encantaría conocer sus opiniones.
Gracias.


----------



## habichuela

Noroeme,

   La mención "_pour expédition conforme_" en el diploma del Bac significa que el diploma reproduce/copia fielmente lo asentado en un acta:
_expédition_ = copia de acta
_conforme_ = fielmente

De hecho, eso mismo se puede leer al principio del diploma: "_Vu le procès-verbal _(acta)_ de l´examen du baccalauréat ..._"

Para un diploma de Bac, yo traduzco
"pour expédition conforme, le secrétaire général ..."

por:

"Vo. Bo. de conformidad con el acta, el Secretario General ...".

   Para esclarecer tu confusión entre documento original y copia, diría que el diploma del bac es un documento original que contiene información sacada de un acta de examen. El diploma no es una copia burda del acta, contiene información del acta. Como se trata de un acta, en francés se usa el término "_expédition_", y alguien tiene que dar su visto bueno para certificar que hay concordancia entre el diploma y el acta.

   Espero haberte sido de utilidad.


----------



## noroeme

Con esta explicación me queda muy claro... muchas gracias, habichuela, lo pasaré a mis glosarios personales.


----------

